
Dutch government to donate 500k to encryption projects (translation in comments) - lucb1e
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftweakers.net%2Fnieuws%2F106723%2Fopen-encryptieprojecten-krijgen-half-miljoen-euro-van-nederlandse-overheid.html
======
lucb1e
Non-robot translation:

The Dutch House of Representatives accepted a proposal by the party D66 to
donate 500 000 euros to open source projects related to encryption. The
proposal should help strengthen government's encryption instead of weakening
it.

The House of Representatives agreed Tuesday on a broader proposal[1] than D66
originally[2] put forth in October. Back then the proposal was to donate half
a million to the OpenSSL project. Now it's undetermined to which project the
money will go. "The ministry of Economic Affairs has to, in consultation with
experts in the field, select projects that are crucial for the international
Internet infrastructure", writes the accepted amendment.

The proposal does name examples like OpenSSL, LibreSSL and PolarSSL. These
kinds of projects typically depend on volunteers, but millions of people
worldwide benefit from it. The text explicitly goes into the attempts of some
governments to undermine encryption, for example with back doors. Critics
point out that not just intelligence agencies but also criminals could use
these.

The House of Representatives wants to counter these developments with the
donation and support strengthening encryption. The money will come from the IT
policy budget from the ministry of Economic Affairs.

Original: [http://tweakers.net/nieuws/106723/open-encryptieprojecten-
kr...](http://tweakers.net/nieuws/106723/open-encryptieprojecten-krijgen-half-
miljoen-euro-van-nederlandse-overheid.html)

Links in the article:

[1] The proposal (Dutch, from the House of Representatives' own website):
[http://www.tweedekamer.nl/downloads/document?id=f8a573f0-285...](http://www.tweedekamer.nl/downloads/document?id=f8a573f0-285e-40df-9cf5-1988a6e4f989&title=Gewijzigd%20amendement%20Verhoeven%20ter%20vervanging%20van%20nummer%2014%20over%20encryptie..docx)

[2] A news message about the original proposal (Dutch):
[http://tweakers.net/nieuws/105739/d66-wil-half-miljoen-
euro-...](http://tweakers.net/nieuws/105739/d66-wil-half-miljoen-euro-
vrijmaken-voor-steun-aan-openssl.html)

\---

Any comments regarding submitting it this way? Or any remarks on my English?
Let me know! @lucb1e on Twitter, or respond here if it's on topic.

